# What kind of job...



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Are you set on staying where you are or are you willing to move?


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

Literally everything that sounds remotely like something you want/are able to do. You have a good amount of customer service and retail experience I would look for management positions in those areas. Finding someone to manage a restaurant or a store that is a competent, hard working individual and isn't going to flake out is very hard. If I were in your shoes I would be looking for restaurant management, maybe a different hotel chain, stores. You may even be able to find a good secretary job if you look in the right places. Maybe local government or local businesses. 

I would just apply for everything that sounds good to you, go for jobs that you might not think you have the experience for and jobs that you know you do. The not having a degree may hurt you a bit, but just cinch that associates and you'll have something more to put on your resume, I know that isn't helpful right now but long term it will definitely help you. 

Best of luck, hopefully you can find something that doesn't make you absolutely miserable and makes you feel better and brings in more money.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

How are you with kids? 

With a degree in English you could get into teaching....maybe not less stress, but a different kind of stress.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, you obviously write very well!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Are you set on staying where you are or are you willing to move?


DH and I have been tossing around the idea of just picking up and moving somewhere we've never been. Making a fresh start, as it were. Neither one of us like big cities, though. We both lived in Tucson for a number of years and we just didn't like it at all



Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> How are you with kids?
> 
> With a degree in English you could get into teaching....maybe not less stress, but a different kind of stress.


Actually, my original plan (years ago) was to be a high school English teacher. I don't like the politics of teaching, though, and Arizona teachers don't make hardly anything (my mom retired from teaching 4th grade after my senior year in high school making the same amount I make now...she'd been teaching since I was in the 4th grade).


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Why not pick an area you know there would be plenty of jobs, for instance Scottsdale, apply for jobs at better hotels in that area and move to one of the small towns near the job and commute?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Well, you obviously write very well!


LOL! Thanks, Tiny. I'm a sometime-writer/aspiring novelist...who never has time to write.  Writing doesn't pay the bills, unfortunately.

I had considered going to work for U-Haul as a home-based customer service rep (they call it a "moonlighting" position). The old assistant manager that worked at the hotel when I started is doing that and she's making $2000 a month working 25 hours per week from home. Biggest issue is that I no longer have a computer (my laptop died a few weeks ago) and I don't have internet (we can't afford it right now).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Why not pick an area you know there would be plenty of jobs, for instance Scottsdale, apply for jobs at better hotels in that area and move to one of the small towns near the job and commute?


I know this is going to sound like an excuse, but we can't take the heat. We both grew up in the high country. It gets over 85F and we're melting. The six years I spent in Tucson (which isn't even as hot as the Phoenix area) were absolutely miserable because of the heat.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Actually, my original plan (years ago) was to be a high school English teacher. I don't like the politics of teaching, though, and Arizona teachers don't make hardly anything (my mom retired from teaching 4th grade after my senior year in high school making the same amount I make now...she'd been teaching since I was in the 4th grade).



Here is what I have found over the years: there is no perfect job. Every one of them comes with stress. Every one of them can burn you out. You are always overworked and underpaid (I say this as a wife of a man who works for a fortune 500 company notorious for underpaying and overworking its employees and has given up many nights and weekends and family vacations where he ends up working), this is true even when you are self-employed. 

The best you can do is find what it is that you are good at and what you enjoy to do and then pick your battles. Sometimes lack of pay is outweighed by generally liking the people you work with or enjoying the job itself. 

Office politics is everywhere, even at fast food restaurants as my eldest daughter found out. If that is all that is stopping you and you would otherwise enjoy teaching, don't let that stop you.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I know this is going to sound like an excuse, but we can't take the heat. We both grew up in the high country. It gets over 85F and we're melting. The six years I spent in Tucson (which isn't even as hot as the Phoenix area) were absolutely miserable because of the heat.


I didn't mean the actual Phoenix area itself, just using that as an example. Pick an area you like, look at the hotel jobs in the area but don't rule out a larger city because you can live in a smaller one.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

If I were you I'd stop in at any & all businesses that have a reception desk & ask to speak to the boss. You never know who is keeping a bad employee because there is no one else. You could get lucky.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

someone just posted this:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-jobs/job-opening-equine-affaire-717801/#post9261273


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

@Reiningcatsanddogs, when I say I don't like the politics of teaching, it's not the interpersonal/office politics. It's the having what I teach dictated to me that I don't like or want. I know many teachers personally and all of them have said that (and parents who think they're child is special) are the reason they hate teaching. 
@Dreamcatcher Arabians, sorry! I'm doing three things at once and my mind still isn't back from this past weekend and all the issues there.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

You can make a very compelling, data driven case about what you've accomplished as a manager. I don't know how the corporate structure of Days Inn works, but, could you figure out how to get transferred to another hotel in a place you'd like to live? And if not that chain, a different one? I'm not sure that the stress would necessarily go down, but perhaps it would be more tolerable with a more pleasant direct manager.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I bet you'd be good at event planning. weddings, corporate affairs. I know that is not something available in your area, but if you did decide to move. 

Is you husband interested or willing to move, to seek better employment?

If you want to work in the hotel industry, things that are related to conventions would be a good thing, but you'd have to live in a city where they DO conventions. life here is very expensive, but, it's COOL, and there is A LOT of work here. the economy is booming here.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

egrogan said:


> You can make a very compelling, data driven case about what you've accomplished as a manager. I don't know how the corporate structure of Days Inn works, but, could you figure out how to get transferred to another hotel in a place you'd like to live? And if not that chain, a different one? I'm not sure that the stress would necessarily go down, but perhaps it would be more tolerable with a more pleasant direct manager.


Days Inn is owned by the Wyndham Worldwide Hotel Group. Each Days Inn is a franchise, so is privately owned and operated. There is no transferring directly between hotels, unless they are owned by the same franchisee. The owner of my hotel owns a Super 8 in Monteagle, TN, but I really don't want to continue to work for him. I have known people who worked for years in the hotel business without the insane level of stress I endure from the owner alone. My stress doesn't come from the customers. They're easy, even when they're being unreasonable.



tinyliny said:


> I bet you'd be good at event planning. weddings, corporate affairs. I know that is not something available in your area, but if you did decide to move.
> 
> Is you husband interested or willing to move, to seek better employment?
> 
> If you want to work in the hotel industry, things that are related to conventions would be a good thing, but you'd have to live in a city where they DO conventions. life here is very expensive, but, it's COOL, and there is A LOT of work here. the economy is booming here.


Like I said, we're tossing around the idea of a fresh start. I hate uncertainty and tend to stress over the details, like "where will we live?" and "how are we going to pay for moving?" and "how will the animals handle the move?"


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Teaching English to Adults might be a possibility too? I worked for a while for an international language training company that had both online lessons (via skype) and in-person lessons where they match the client with the teacher based on location. Also had group lessons. As far as I know they didnt ask for a degree, just for experience/a study going in that direction (not necessarily finished). Something like that might work for you, at least until you find something else. The great thing about that was the flexible hours. I have no idea about the pay for teachers though (I was a developer). If you would be interested in that pm me and I'll give you their contact information


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Personally I don't know where you should go to work but do think sticking with management would be a good career choice in the long run. Here's the thing, management is always on call 24/7 so if that is a non starter for you then management might not be the way to go after all.

Think I've shared this on here before but this is why I think you should stick to management. I know someone who started out frying at a fast food joint. When they got an associates in business they were promoted to manager and turned the joint around financially. After being moved to a couple more distressed restraunts and turning them around, promotion to regional manager trainer. Lost contact with them but heard viathe grapevine they've really worked their way up in management and making a healthy 6 figure income.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't mind being on call 24/7 for the staff. They have questions, I have answers. I get it. It's the not being able to get a day off at all and the owner getting ****y when I DO take a day off that's the problem. My husband was in the ER last week with severe chest pain (he's 46 and works construction, so his boss's first thought was a heart attack and immediately took him to the ER). It was my day off and I spent it in the ER from 10am until almost 3pm. My staff was great about not calling me. The owner emailed me four times and then finally called the hotel about something that could have waited until Thursday when I got back to the hotel (this was on a Tuesday). When the assistant manager told him that I was in the ER with my husband, he got all huffy and said "Well, she could at least answer my emails!" 

I know people in management and they have all been absolutely appalled that the owner expects me to be at his absolute beck and call all the time.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe you should try dispatching, whether for local sheriff, trucking company or road maintenance crews.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The thing is about management, you can move up and also across (managing a hotel is training for managing conventions, restaurants, stores etc). It is a skill not that many people have and every business needs. Teaching is low paying and the only way to move up is, guess what, into management. Ditto some other things people have suggested.

I would research locations that you and your husband might both enjoy and find good jobs in. City-Data is a good forum for that kind of research. Once you've narrowed it to a few, start looking for jobs in those areas in your field. I wouldn't change fields and relocate at the same time, too stressful. 

For me, moving is about climate and culture and job opportunities, probably in that order although they all have to be there. Myself, inexpensive land that grows grass at least part of the time would be on the list.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Cost of living is going to be a huge issue for us. Right now, we're living in an area where the cost of living is relatively high compared to the average wage. It's a retirement area, mainly, so the jobs available are either skilled (like healthcare) or completely unskilled (like food service). There is no middle-of-the-road, really. $10/hr is considered a decent wage, but it's not enough to live on. For comparison, my rent is $850 a month on a three-bedroom two-bath manufactured home that is in desperate need of repairs that sits on a fenced acre. It does have its own well, which is rare out where we live, but we have to buy propane. My DH makes $11/hr and wouldn't be able to afford this place on his own. Our rent is on the VERY low end of the spectrum, without getting into the really rundown ghetto places.

I should add that another reason for leaving my current job is the lack of benefits of any kind. No medical, no vision, no dental, no 401K. We do get vacation, but that just started this year. My DH's ER visit is going to be probably $30K+ and, since neither of us have medical through our jobs, we will be paying it off until the end of time.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Cost of living is going to be a huge issue for us. Right now, we're living in an area where the cost of living is relatively high compared to the average wage. It's a retirement area, mainly, so the jobs available are either skilled (like healthcare) or completely unskilled (like food service). There is no middle-of-the-road, really. $10/hr is considered a decent wage, but it's not enough to live on. For comparison, my rent is $850 a month on a three-bedroom two-bath manufactured home that is in desperate need of repairs that sits on a fenced acre. It does have its own well, which is rare out where we live, but we have to buy propane. My DH makes $11/hr and wouldn't be able to afford this place on his own. Our rent is on the VERY low end of the spectrum, without getting into the really rundown ghetto places.
> 
> I should add that another reason for leaving my current job is the lack of benefits of any kind. No medical, no vision, no dental, no 401K. We do get vacation, but that just started this year. My DH's ER visit is going to be probably $30K+ and, since neither of us have medical through our jobs, we will be paying it off until the end of time.


Didn't you have to have insurance to satisfy Gov. regulations?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

natisha said:


> Didn't you have to have insurance to satisfy Gov. regulations?


If an employer doesn't provide health insurance, your choices are to see if you qualify for state-funded healthcare (in Arizona, it's called AHCCCS, or the Arizona Health Care Cost Containment System) or get coverage through the ACA. I make too much money to qualify for AHCCCS. The cheapest plan I could find on the ACA website, just for myself, with the highest deductible and absolute bare minimum coverage, was $500 a month. There's no way I can afford that. So far, because of my child support payment, I have been lucky to have the fee assessed for not having health insurance waived because I technically don't make enough money to afford it. 

My employer can get away with not providing health insurance for his employees because he just pays the fines assessed due to that. It's cheaper for him to pay the fines than it is to provide us with heath insurance.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> If an employer doesn't provide health insurance, your choices are to see if you qualify for state-funded healthcare (in Arizona, it's called AHCCCS, or the Arizona Health Care Cost Containment System) or get coverage through the ACA. I make too much money to qualify for AHCCCS. The cheapest plan I could find on the ACA website, just for myself, with the highest deductible and absolute bare minimum coverage, was $500 a month. There's no way I can afford that. So far, because of my child support payment, I have been lucky to have the fee assessed for not having health insurance waived because I technically don't make enough money to afford it.
> 
> My employer can get away with not providing health insurance for his employees because he just pays the fines assessed due to that. It's cheaper for him to pay the fines than it is to provide us with heath insurance.


So with $500/month plus the deductible you'd be spending $1000/month. That's terrible. Hopefully that system will be changed soon.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Exactly. I choked when I saw how much the premium was. Hence the reason why I was so reticent to go to the doctor/ER this past Saturday, despite severe chest pains. Of course, it's cheaper for us to go to the ER and put the visit on minimum payments than it is to get health insurance, so... :shrug:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

natisha said:


> So with $500/month plus the deductible you'd be spending $1000/month. That's terrible. Hopefully that system will be changed soon.



I know what she is talking about. we are self employed, and at one time tried to cover all four of the family members, medical only. the premiums were close to $2000/month! if your income is greater than $80,000 per year gross, then you are not eligibe for ANY assistance, so are expected to pay fundamentally, a quarter of your income for the premiums only. that's insane. 
and, areound here , $80K for a family of four is NOT much. everything is very expensive here, so should not be graded on the same scale as , say, some small town in Arkansas, where $80K is magnificent.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Since you have a radio voice have you thought about applying at a radio station? 

If you like customer service banking could be a choice. Pay wasn't great but their benefit package was which included paying for college courses. Something to check into, I'm not sure all banks offer that but the 2 different ones I worked at did. At that time you didn't have to make any commitment to them either as far as staying for a certain amount of time so you could work there for a few years to finish your degree and then find another job that paid better. You also meet a lot of contacts when you work in a branch as opposed to the operations center.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

If you're looking for a country feel with city amenities and jobs, want green grass and cheap hay... why not head this direction? Cost of living is low compared to AZ and CA, it's a city with a small-town feel with a TON of Government contractors (which means lots of higher-end hotels), lots of construction - both housing and large business type structures - and all the service industries that support the above. There's a huge Army base, several quality hospitals (if you want to consider a medical admin type job) and - best of all - hundreds of job openings!  You'd even have a place to keep Drafty until you got settled in!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I was going to suggest the same thing, change!!!

I am one narrow state north....but for sheetrock hanging labor you could have an efficiency appartment in my barn. All of the pieces are there, just some assembly required. Covered arena, trails or fairly quiet roads to ride on....

5 miles to the nearest hotel or manufacturing plant!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Drafty, have you considered trying the medical field? My job as a dialysis tech requires no healthcare experience, it is all on the job training, pay is pretty good, and full benefits pkg. If you can handle the sight of blood, and the occasional barfing patient, might be worth checking out. PM if you are interested. (oh and we are everywhere)!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think my parents would die if they had another child move back east. lol My brother moved to Georgia seven years ago and I don't think my parents have ever forgiven him. :lol:

I'm gonna sit down with DH this weekend and have a talk about what we want to do. I know that our landlord is coming by this weekend with a realtor to price the house for sale. Originally they were going to keep renting, but go through a property management company, but I think they have realized that the house needs way too much work to make it actually liveable/rentable for the amount they want, so they've decided to sell as-is.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Atlanta is only 3 hrs away! If both you and your brother are here, maybe your folks would consider moving, too? ;-)

Although I might just sell this place and move north two states... and take *greentree's *offer! LOL! It might be worth it for the arena!  :gallop:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

@6gun Kid Are you with Frenesius or Davita?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Change said:


> Atlanta is only 3 hrs away! If both you and your brother are here, maybe your folks would consider moving, too? ;-)
> 
> Although I might just sell this place and move north two states... and take *greentree's *offer! LOL! It might be worth it for the arena!  :gallop:


My brother is in Cumming, just outside of Atlanta. My parents won't move. Especially not back east. :lol:


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Some of the most lucrative jobs in this country come from the construction industry. Have you thought about going into that and working in the office? My mother works as a timekeeper in the office on a plant job and she makes pretty good money. I myself am out in the field and pull a $1700 check each week (before taxes that is). If you can stand to be in the field, you could probably get a job as a holewatch or firewatch making $15-$20 an hour.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Change said:


> @*6gun Kid* Are you with Frenesius or Davita?


 DaVita since before it was DaVita, before that Fresenius


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Saw a list months back, in only a few of the bigger cities can the median income for that city afford to live in the city. Sad but true.

There's plenty of western states with cheaper places to live that still have jobs so long as you do stay away from the big cities. That or be prepared for a longish commute.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

First (probably don't need to say this): Finish your degree. I never did, and it has haunted me my entire life. There are many things I am self-taught on and pretty good at, but the only way to advance beyond a certain point has been to start my own business, and that is definitely not a path for everyone. 

Second: How much do you enjoy the other aspects of management? Of the hotel business? Being a manager can be very hard, for the reasons you describe. You might want to look into a masters program in hospitality and then tailor your career to things you like, like event planning or something else. In the meantime, try to figure out what you like about your current job, what you don't like, and see if you can sort out a job that works for that set of things. You won't ever have 100% of everything you want, but you can get close.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

All I can say is, if you are moving, avoid California. Terrible place to relocate to.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

elle1959 said:


> First (probably don't need to say this): Finish your degree. I never did, and it has haunted me my entire life. There are many things I am self-taught on and pretty good at, but the only way to advance beyond a certain point has been to start my own business, and that is definitely not a path for everyone.
> 
> Second: How much do you enjoy the other aspects of management? Of the hotel business? Being a manager can be very hard, for the reasons you describe. You might want to look into a masters program in hospitality and then tailor your career to things you like, like event planning or something else. In the meantime, try to figure out what you like about your current job, what you don't like, and see if you can sort out a job that works for that set of things. You won't ever have 100% of everything you want, but you can get close.


I have thought about going back to school and getting my bachelor's in hospitality management. NAU has a local degree program exactly for that. It's a three-year degree and costs about $5k per year, but since I already have a lot of my basic courses done, I could probably finish in three semesters. Really don't want to hang around this job long enough to complete it, though.

As for what I like about management...actually, if I was able to BE the manager and only the manager, I think it'd be a lot better. Right now, I have one day per week (sometimes) to do all my paperwork and everything related to my manager duties. The other four days, I'm running the front desk by myself, so if anything managerial comes up, I have to squeeze it in or it has to wait until my manager day. The owner won't let me be a "full-time manager," though, because he thinks I'll end up acting like the old GM did (falsifying hours, leaving early all the time, etc...never mind that I usually end up working 100+ hours every pay period, regardless).


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

If it were me, first I would go to indeed.com and search all jobs within your commute area. Then search jobs in an area you would be interested in moving to. You can search by specific types of jobs, specific employers or just general. Indeed.com pulls from many job search engines including Monster and Matrix. It is really easy to use. You can see what is close by and what the job market looks like in other areas.

Using key words and different words for similar things helps.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I use Indeed all the time. That's where I list my positions open for the hotel. I do a general search, usually, when I'm looking for a job for myself. I just was looking for ideas on narrowing it down.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Avna said:


> All I can say is, if you are moving, avoid California. Terrible place to relocate to.


Why?

Not that I am challenging you, just curious. Folks from CA are moving north with the big bucks they got from selling their houses, they can buy much more house here, even though our prices are becoming wildly inflated too, from this migration but more from buyers from China trying to find a secure way ti shield their money from the oncoming slump in China's economy


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Avna said:


> All I can say is, if you are moving, avoid California. Terrible place to relocate to.


California is a huge state. I happen to love where I live.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

updownrider said:


> California is a huge state. I happen to love where I live.


I'm aware of the size of the state. I'm a native, I've been here six decades. I love where I live too. If six million people moved out of my general vicinity it would be perfect.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Why?
> 
> Not that I am challenging you, just curious. Folks from CA are moving north with the big bucks they got from selling their houses, they can buy much more house here, even though our prices are becoming wildly inflated too, from this migration but more from buyers from China trying to find a secure way ti shield their money from the oncoming slump in China's economy


Well, we built our house with sweat and $60K in savings in 1982, with a lot of help from friends and family. It is now worth $800,000. This is an 1100 square foot house with one bathroom. No one I know could afford our funky little house in the woods. NO one. An unassuming house in my neighborhood just sold for over a million dollars. Okay? Rents are commensurate. 

Since we've lived here everything has changed for the worse. I can't walk my dogs anywhere off leash any more, and most parks don't allow them at all. Gridlock at rush hour is now a certainty, and a jam at any time of day is normal. I avoid going anywhere I don't have to; I feel trapped up in the mountains because I dread the town. There's no parking at stores or restaurants. When I went to college here, there was one town of about 30,000 and twenty minutes away another one about half the size. In between was agriculture, some desultory suburbs. Now it is all built out. When I was an adolescent here, I rode my horse anywhere, out of my backyard. For miles and miles. Now, if I want to trail ride, I have to trailer to a state park. Through the traffic. 

Yes, I love it here but I also hate it here. If you don't have not just one but two *very* high paying jobs, you can't afford to move here. Most of my friends have moved away, and young people cannot get a start. 

That is what I meant. And I could go ranting on at book length but you get the drift.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't read the whole thread, but you could always pack up and move up here to cool, beautiful Oregon with me! Andrew and I happen to own a hotel....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but you could always pack up and move up here to cool, beautiful Oregon with me! Andrew and I happen to own a hotel....



serious? in AShland? wow! what a cool spot.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Why?
> 
> Not that I am challenging you, just curious. Folks from CA are moving north with the big bucks they got from selling their houses, they can buy much more house here, even though our prices are becoming wildly inflated too, from this migration but more from buyers from China trying to find a secure way ti shield their money from the oncoming slump in China's economy


CA is crowded and over priced. Couples with children are fleeing CA because they can't afford to raise their kids there. CA is also what I would call run by the loony left and the rules, zoning, laws and taxes reflect it. Don't get me wrong, CA still has opportunity for those who want to work hard but it's much harder to make it there than it used to be.

As for crowding issue. I flew into Ontario, CA and drove to Victorville a few months back to do some work at a customers site. The drive should be a bit over an hour according to Google maps...I arrived at 9pm in Ontario and didn't make Victorville until midnight. Traffic at that time of night was still bumper to bumper for most of the drive.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but you could always pack up and move up here to cool, beautiful Oregon with me! Andrew and I happen to own a hotel....


Ashland area is wonderful, wouldn't mind relocating down that way myself but the other half doesn't like Southern Oregon to much. My sister went to college there and I loved to go visit her. Got to love the Shakespeare festival also. 

Another Oregon place to check out is Bend. There is a building boom going on there right now. You probably wouldn't want to live in Bend itself due to the cost of housing but the outlying areas are certainly cheaper. Only issue with Bend is it's more of a service economy, not a manufacturing one. So it can have busts to go along with the booms.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but you could always pack up and move up here to cool, beautiful Oregon with me! Andrew and I happen to own a hotel....


Ashland is about twice the size of where we live now and half the size of the next closest town to us (Prescott, Arizona). I like that! Hmmmmmmmm...gonna have to run that by Robert and see what he thinks.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Darrin said:


> CA is crowded and over priced. Couples with children are fleeing CA because they can't afford to raise their kids there. CA is also what I would call run by the loony left and the rules, zoning, laws and taxes reflect it. Don't get me wrong, CA still has opportunity for those who want to work hard but it's much harder to make it there than it used to be.
> 
> As for crowding issue. I flew into Ontario, CA and drove to Victorville a few months back to do some work at a customers site. The drive should be a bit over an hour according to Google maps...I arrived at 9pm in Ontario and didn't make Victorville until midnight. Traffic at that time of night was still bumper to bumper for most of the drive.


Except for the fact that I am a member of the loony left, I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Darrin said:


> Ashland area is wonderful, wouldn't mind relocating down that way myself but the other half doesn't like Southern Oregon to much. My sister went to college there and I loved to go visit her. Got to love the Shakespeare festival also.
> 
> Another Oregon place to check out is Bend. There is a building boom going on there right now. You probably wouldn't want to live in Bend itself due to the cost of housing but the outlying areas are certainly cheaper. Only issue with Bend is it's more of a service economy, not a manufacturing one. So it can have busts to go along with the booms.


Southern Oregon is lovely and roomy, but make sure you have checked out the job scene there. It's a ranching and logging and retirement community mostly, and except for Ashland tourism it is a place most people just drive through to get to Eugene or Portland.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep the hotel was a recent purchase between us and his uncle. It's a small one, and we are going to rip it to the studs and remodel to make it nice (It was not bad, just old) but I bet we could find a place for you there doing something.

Even if not, this town is bustling anyway, I did some work for the Neuman Hotel group (They own a lot around here, including the historic ashland springs) and they pay very well for good, quality hotel staff.

And servers here make a ton of money if you're into that. Always jobs. Always lots of tourists.

Crime is nonexistant, heat is nonexistant (we get a couple hundred degree days, but honestly, it's nothing to complain about) and no matter what you are within driving distance of a bunch of beautiful lakes and rivers.

The barn I am at is cheap, cheap, cheap board too - Indoor arena and round pen, pasture turn out options, heated wash rack. It's not terribly fancy and it's partial self care but it is really a nice place to be. Also very close to a lot of horse camps and trails. 

Living cost is a little expensive, but worth it IMO because a lot of the rest of southern oregon is kind of sketch. Like here there's just a lot of harmless hippies, whereas in Medford or GP for example there's a lot higher (Like 30x, not kidding) more crime and it's not as classy or pretty. 

If you are seriously considering it, message me on FB. I can give you the inside opinion, good and bad, and if you wanted to come scope it out first I'd pick you up from the airport and give you a pull out couch to stay on or find you a room at the hotel if you'd prefer.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Avna said:


> Southern Oregon is lovely and roomy, but make sure you have checked out the job scene there. It's a ranching and logging and retirement community mostly, and except for Ashland tourism it is a place most people just drive through to get to Eugene or Portland.


There's a lot more than that if you know the right people. I was born and raised here and I have always had work of great variety (Serving, counseling, social media and marketing, in addition to my horse training and lessons) 

Ashland is very much so a mixed variety these days though. Being a college town there is a really cool scene for those who want to be social, but there are also a lot of retirees, but mostly they don't bother anyone. Tourists are kind of lame when you live here, but they aren't so bad that I find them worth mentioning. They only come during OSF season anyway, the rest of the year is peaceful.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Drafty, I would sure take SorrelHorse up on that. It is all about networking. In fact, that is how I moved from Wyoming to Michigan 18 years ago, networking. Plus I bet she would be a great boss!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

SorrelHorse said:


> There's a lot more than that if you know the right people. I was born and raised here and I have always had work of great variety (Serving, counseling, social media and marketing, in addition to my horse training and lessons)
> 
> Ashland is very much so a mixed variety these days though. Being a college town there is a really cool scene for those who want to be social, but there are also a lot of retirees, but mostly they don't bother anyone. Tourists are kind of lame when you live here, but they aren't so bad that I find them worth mentioning. They only come during OSF season anyway, the rest of the year is peaceful.


I'm sure you are right. I've considered moving up there myself.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Whinnie said:


> Drafty, I would sure take SorrelHorse up on that. It is all about networking. In fact, that is how I moved from Wyoming to Michigan 18 years ago, networking. Plus I bet she would be a great boss!


I don't doubt she would be.

Unfortunately, this isn't a decision I can make on my own. I've got to talk it over with DH.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Heck - *SorrelHorse *has me almost convinced to move!!! ;-)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't doubt she would be.
> 
> Unfortunately, this isn't a decision I can make on my own. I've got to talk it over with DH.


I would be talking as Ipacked, lol!

Change is picking me up as she goes by!!! Sorrelhorse is going to have an entire complement of employees! 

Aside from customer service, I can decorate and paint!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha! I wish I could have a big horseforum ran hotel. Might make business more entertaining at least.

I'm sure there's things you could love and hate, and it's important that everyone reaches a good consensus


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

May not be an entirely smart move, but the Quality Inn in Williams, AZ (45 minutes north of where we live now) is hiring for a GM at $45-50K a year and I'm considering applying. There are some nice homes for sale for under $200K. Weather is not as warm as where we are now, plus it's up in the pines. They get snow in winter, too. 

The only issue might be finding board that isn't crazy expensive. Cheapest I found was $380 a month for outdoor board (keep in mind that I paid $185 a month for outdoor board full care board right now). Of course, making $45-50K a year, that wouldn't be an issue. :lol:


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> May not be an entirely smart move, but the Quality Inn in Williams, AZ (45 minutes north of where we live now) is hiring for a GM at $45-50K a year and I'm considering applying. There are some nice homes for sale for under $200K. Weather is not as warm as where we are now, plus it's up in the pines. They get snow in winter, too.
> 
> The only issue might be finding board that isn't crazy expensive. Cheapest I found was $380 a month for outdoor board (keep in mind that I paid $185 a month for outdoor board full care board right now). Of course, making $45-50K a year, that wouldn't be an issue. :lol:


Heck, Drafty, don't just consider applying for the position, do it! ASAP! It won't remain open for long. Get your resume into them, get an interview set up, and worry about the rest later. It's quite the opportunity for you, jump on it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to today. I have to polish up my resume first (I suck at resumes to begin with, but mine is out of date).

This is the job posting: http://www.indeed.com/cmp/NAS-Hospi...A3eUstO1PhxgK3YZx8mt0e8zQ2b9Il319ZICwwVIqdchs


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm going to today. I have to polish up my resume first (I suck at resumes to begin with, but mine is out of date).



The great rules of working life, 

We all suck at resumes, you need a friend who is good at them, you certainly need to get it checked over

REVIEW YOUR RESUME REGULARLY....it is a bind to have to do major re works, but it should always be polished and ready to go.

If you want to shoot it through to me when you're done I'll have a read, I'm sure many others would be willing to help out is needed.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I actually used a free online resume builder and I think I got it pretty well down. I included my accomplishments as operations manager here, including the fact that our occupancy average was 56% for 2014 (the year before I took over), 68% for 2015 (my first year as manager), and we're sitting at a 79% occupancy average YTD for 2016.


----------

